# Appalachian Model 52, Stove not venting properly - help!



## wncguy (Dec 26, 2013)

I have a model 52 Appalachian wood stove from the mid 80s (I think). I have owned the home / stove for about 13 years and as far as I can tell the stove never worked (vented) properly. When I bought the home I noticed this wood stove (located in the basement) showed signs that the stove was leaking smoke inside the basement so I never used. My 2014 resolution is to get the stove I have owned for many years "up and running". When I tried the stove I noticed (quickly) that the smoke was not venting properly. It was in fact, venting thru the seams of the door, and if i had the door open, just into the room. Here is what I had done in preparation to lighting the ove:

1. Had a chimney sweep clean and verify the chimney.
2. Verified the chimney door ( located on external chimney) was closed securely.
3. Verified the piping within the house was clean (no obstructions).
4. The wood was dry and well aged.
5. Placed the wood directly under the opening for the vent

I am at a lose for why the smoke is not venting properly and could really use some advice. THANKS for help in advance!! Attached is a picture of the stove and the pipe connection.


----------



## pen (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm not an expert on these stoves but the units I am familiar with have a catalyst.  Does yours?

If so, are you putting it into bypass mode for startup before engaging the catalyst?  Did you inspect / clean the catalyst?  

Welcome to the site, hope we can help!

pen


----------



## wncguy (Dec 27, 2013)

pen said:


> I'm not an expert on these stoves but the units I am familiar with have a catalyst.  Does yours?
> 
> If so, are you putting it into bypass mode for startup before engaging the catalyst?  Did you inspect / clean the catalyst?
> 
> ...


Catalyst? Hum.. I'm not sure.. I know that if it has one, I have not looked at it. I do not have a manual with the unit so I will have to see if I can find one. Question, where does the catalyst site? Maybe I can look for where it goes and see if I see one..Thanks for responding ;-)


----------



## Frank625 (Dec 27, 2013)

When you open the main door on the stove can you see the flue pipe open and clear where it exits the stove. If you can take a piece of newspaper and light it inside the stove, then carefully hold it right infront of the flue. It will heat the flue pipe up quickly and start to pull a draft if it's working correctly. This will verify if you have some draft.


----------



## wncguy (Dec 30, 2013)

Frank625 said:


> When you open the main door on the stove can you see the flue pipe open and clear where it exits the stove. If you can take a piece of newspaper and light it inside the stove, then carefully hold it right infront of the flue. It will heat the flue pipe up quickly and start to pull a draft if it's working correctly. This will verify if you have some draft.


Frank...I will try that.. question, any thoughts on what it means if when i put my hand where the flue pipe exits the stove and i feel a draft coming towards me? Does that mean something is wrong with the chimney?


----------



## pen (Dec 30, 2013)

In certain weather or household conditions a chimney can down draft instead of updraft.  This happens often with my basement install too if the stove is allowed to go stone cold. 

Some people have had luck starting a propane torch and letting it sit in the stove to warm the flue up and get the draft going in the right direction.  Some folks simply can light a piece of newspaper and hold it near the top of the stove to get the draft going.  Another option is to light a piece of supercedar (very clean burning fire starter)

For me, the best way to get things started cleanly when there is a down draft is to start the fire from the top down.  Here's a video on doing it. The only thing differently I do is I use a piece of supercedar instead of the newspaper.



Also, have you figured out if this is a catalytic stove or not yet?  How many control knobs / levers are there on the unit?  If you take a variety of pics inside and out of the unit we might be able to help too.


----------



## Frank625 (Dec 30, 2013)

wncguy said:


> Frank...I will try that.. question, any thoughts on what it means if when i put my hand where the flue pipe exits the stove and i feel a draft coming towards me? Does that mean something is wrong with the chimney?


 

It's the cold air dropping down. Hot air will rise. Just give it some hot air like burning a piece of newspaper to get the draft going. Everything is cold, if you don't get the draft going up the chimney the smoke will come into the house. Once you get it going the right way and burning some kindling, the chimney should heat up and improve the draft.


----------



## Motor7 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have read this cold flue issue several time here, but have never experienced it. How tall is the flue cap from the roof and how far away from any obstruction like the roof peak, a tree, etc?


----------



## AppalachianStan (Jan 1, 2014)

I have this stove It dose not draft to good. Some one painted your's black. I have 18' of Chimney and that help but it still needs a little more draft.
Your stove has a cat in it


----------



## AppalachianStan (Jan 1, 2014)

The cat is in the damper housing at the top of you stove. I have to run my stove with the by pass open about 1/4" to keep it from back puffing.


----------



## begreen (Jan 2, 2014)

One change you could make to improve draft would be to eliminate the 90 elbow and replace it with a 45 at the stove and the thimble with a diagonal connector.


----------



## AppalachianStan (Jan 2, 2014)

Have you put new gaskets in the stove.


----------



## mellow (Jan 2, 2014)

That looks like an old thimble that just dumps into a terracotta chimney, going to take a lot of heat to warm that thing up to reverse that draft being as it is in the basement.

With a cat stove like that you really want an insulated liner run down the chimney to help hold heat once you get the stove going, find out the specs on your chimney (height,size of terracotta).

Is that drywall around the thimble?


----------



## Smoke Signals (Jan 2, 2014)

Question for the pro's: If it is a terra-cotta chimney, could he put some news paper in the clean out and burn it there to establish a draft?

Any way that is a cool looking stove, good luck getting it to operate properly!


----------

